# help with invoice for vehicle graphics



## Vinyl Penguin (Apr 12, 2012)

Hello, want sure where to put this.

I'm doing my first vehicle graphics tomorrow and think I really sure have some sort of invoice in place.

Just wondering what key details I need on it and just some tips really.

Do I break down the price into how much cost etc?

Craig.


----------



## Carmigirl (Jun 18, 2011)

Just list sizes and prie of each area or most the time I do not break it down I just make sure I have an invoice number and if give, a purchase order number


----------



## clsgraphics2100 (Nov 20, 2007)

The KISS method seems to work most of the time. The more info you give the customer about costs the more chance they have to pick your invoice apart. I'm not saying to be sneaky or deceiving but why open yourself up to all those questions. You have agreed on a price. Do the job to the best of your ability. collect your money, thank the customer, cash the check and in a week or so check back to make sure he is still happy and see if he needs anything else.


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

One thing to consider is sales tax. Depending on your state, you may be able to apply tax only to the decal itself, and not installation on the windows. But in some states, services associated with a taxable item are themselves also taxable. As labor can be a significant dollar amount, you don't want to charge tax if you don't have to, and conversely, not charge and find out that you needed to collect tax. In the latter, you'd have to dig into your own pocket to pay the missing tax.

If you're not sure, check the online resource for your state, or call their support number. These are the same people that gave you your resale tax certificate.


----------

